# Cub cadet ltx 1045 wont start



## don1911 (Dec 18, 2021)

Over time I could tell engine turned slower and slower each time I started it. Then it wouldn't turn over fast enough to start. Replaced starter. Then solenoid started clicking, so replaced it. Now when trying to start, red battery light comes on like normal and hear a quite ticking sound. Nothing else. Battery is at 14 volts and was on charger for 24 hours. Stumped. Any ideas?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Don,

Check all of your battery and ground connections. Clean connectors to bare metal. Check the voltage at the starter with the key in the start (crank) position. Make sure the engine is correctly grounded to the battery negative terminal. Measure continuity with an ohmmeter.


----------

